# Dishwasher drawer won't stay shut



## NestHI (Jan 11, 2013)

Check the catch where the doors closes onto. Sometimes they can get bent out of shape and just need a minor adjustment.


----------



## rkentzel (Nov 30, 2012)

Installation is everything with these dishdrawer dishwasher from routing the drain tube proper to level and plumb. Kind of sounds like the cabinet of the DW might twisted a bit or a hose getting in the way.


----------



## untivers (Feb 11, 2017)

We had this problem on a Kenmore model 465.1332. Could not find an answer anywhere. After getting tricked into buying a door latch, because of the name. We found the door latch is only a sensor that tells when the door is closed. Then after having a service tech come out and scratch his head, we finally found our problem. We found that each drawer slide has a spring which assist with keeping the drawer closed. Both of ours were broken. 

We found a method to remove the drawer. If you look at the ends of the slides that the drawer sits on you will find a latch and tab which holds the drawer. Push the latches over with a screwdriver and you will disengage the tab, might have to wiggle it some to take the pressure off. Push the slide back some then the drawer will lift off. Turn it counter clockwise to sit on floor. There are better instructions found with the google.

Look at the slides to see if you see broken spring. At first, we didn't know what it was, but part of the spring was sticking out. We replaced our slides ourselves and works again.

Put this on this old post as we found no answers to this problem anywhere. Now that we fixed ours, we are sharing the fix. 

Good Luck.


----------

